# milwaujee switchblade bits



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

anyone using these?


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to use them, although I am eyeing a 1 1/4" one for water lines down the road, but I DID, buy the 10 piece Big Hawg set off of ebay shortly after it came out and they kick ass!! Now I've used Lennox one tooth bits and they rock with the Milwaukee Super Hawg turning them, but these things are even better, and they eject chips/pieces much easier than the one tooths. 

Only issue is the smallest Big hawg bit is 2 1/8". So that's the reason I'm eyeing up a 1 1/4" switchblade for water lines. I'm still seeing a lot of the regular old school self feeds on the shelves though unfortunately. 

Either that, or a short Ship Auger bit for smaller stuff.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Scott K said:


> and they eject chips/pieces much easier than the one tooths.


Ooh, now this interests me. I hate drilling holes and worrying about the bit getting jammed in it own shavings.


----------



## MNplumber (May 15, 2009)

I have been using the 2 5/8" bit for about the last 7 or 8 weeks. It has been through 10 New construction DWV roughs, and several remodel bathrooms so far and I have yet to change out the blades once. So far it has been the best 50 bucks I have spent in a while, besides it comes with a spare set of blades as well. I need to go get the bit to use for 1 1/2" PVC, not sure if they sell a 3 1/2" bit with the replaceable blades or not. If they do, I think I may try them as well.


----------

